

Anyone intreated in  temporary Project Management Opportunity? - 10smom

If you have good programming skills and are interested in the experience in helping to get a prototype of my product out quickly  please contact me.  It is not high paying and only a 2 week gig, with few hours but it could lead to bigger things and possible vesting in the startup for the right person.
======
10smom
why is this topic grey?

